# Thunder sounds



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

*just tagging along*

i've been looking to the same thing 
LOL


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about this? I have one with wind and thunder and just thunder. You can listen before you download...oh and their free and about 10 minutes...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Thunder Halloween with wind.mp3

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ThunderONLY.mp3


----------



## charliedoger (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Meltdown. I like the thunder only. I am going to use that one. I just have to figure out how to position the light, to make the effect seem real. Any ideas would be helpful. I am doing a haunted garage. All walls are covered in black plastic and I have a wall up at one third of the garage so when the kids walk in they can't see what is on the other side of the wall. Right now all I have is 100 watt clear bulbs, but they don't give out a white light, they give more of a yellow light. I've seen people talk about a a photo flood light,but know nothing about them. I wonder if a regular flood light would work.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

charliedoger said:


> Thanks Meltdown. I like the thunder only. I am going to use that one. I just have to figure out how to position the light, to make the effect seem real. Any ideas would be helpful. I am doing a haunted garage. All walls are covered in black plastic and I have a wall up at one third of the garage so when the kids walk in they can't see what is on the other side of the wall. Right now all I have is 100 watt clear bulbs, but they don't give out a white light, they give more of a yellow light. I've seen people talk about a a photo flood light,but know nothing about them. I wonder if a regular flood light would work.


Charliedoger....

I like to mount my lights fairly high in trees around my yard for realism, but I have a couple on the ground aimed up at props that aren't usually as well illuminated to add to their scare factor, especially if they cast cool shadows.

The photo flood lights people talk about are usually found at any good specialized photography store. I picked some up for about $6 last year. They are a really authentic blue/white color and strobe on and off a lot faster than your regular bulb.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you still need it...(Gore Galore website) called Sounds of Gore "Angry Skies" intended to work with thunder or lightening machine.

They have some _GREAT_ sound FX and Halloween music available. *H1*


----------

